# Neary Grinder Find



## bretben55 (Apr 24, 2017)

Added this little gem to my box of tools. Found it on an auction site for $90. I felt that was a good price.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's awesome! Here is a comparable one - $192 for just the head assembly. :thumbup:


----------



## bretben55 (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like an exact copy. I wonder if they are an approved reseller or if it is a knockoff.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I bet they are private labeled for R&R.


----------

